# 2013-2014 Catch Pictures and Stories



## Corey J

If the moderators could makes this a sticky, it would be greatly appreciated! Everyone post your catches here! Let us know what set you used and also what trap you used. You can even share what baits and lures you used! I'm looking forward to an awesome season! Can't wait to see what you guys catch! Good luck!!!

May your traps always be full


----------



## JonathonJEB

I must love work cause I keep setting for these things.


----------



## Toddmann

JonathonJEB said:


> I must love work cause I keep setting for these things.
> 
> I couldn't agree more but man do I love water sets for beaver and otter. That looks like about 200# of beaver right there. Will make some good bait for land sets. Congrats. I caught 2 big ones as well.


----------



## Corey J




----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

That's it Corey? LOL! Just kidding. Don't you hate it when those dumb grinners get in your traps after you worked so hard to set.


----------



## mpwarrak

Did you tell him a joke?  It looks like he's ROFL laughing.


----------



## goob

Do yall turn the possums loose?


----------



## Corey J

goob said:


> Do yall turn the possums loose?



I do! No point in killing them for me. They don't hurt anything, it's just annoying when they get into your traps.


----------



## Buck Roar

Late checking in but Computer has been out all week. I have caught 2 grinners and 2 baby coons. i kill grinners because they eat turkey eggs. Will post pics after I upload.


----------



## Buck Roar

Caught both Possums and one coon in cagetrap and the other coon in a duke 2 dirthole set baited with egg shells and GHII as a call lure.


----------



## Corey J

First catch ever by Hoytslanger87. Caught on a flat set!


----------



## CowtownHunter

Had my buddy Kenny reset a couple of my traps for me as work and the weather got in my way.  Here's what he found!


----------



## mr otter

http://[URL=http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/bolling2/media/2670786E-5B78-4043-95AE-D5D9116C7D6B_zps19zxz9mf.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## goob

nice


----------



## Buck Roar

Caught this big coon in same cage trap today. I am guessing she was around 13 pounds.


----------



## goob

she's been eating healthy


----------



## Buck Roar

Yeah. When I was skinning her she had a lot of fat.


----------



## goob

Somebody been putting dog food in their feeders.


----------



## RedRyder

6 coons
1 Grey
and more possums than I care to think about. 

Disclaimer: I do have a steel permit for the property I am trapping.


----------



## Ancient Obsession

!!¿?!@";&/%#}<¥¥€¿¿¿???!!!!!


----------



## Corey J

Bump!


----------



## mr otter

Caught these yesterday 

http://[URL=http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/bolling2/media/6C9DD5C7-0B90-4382-B7EF-31C38B247673_zpsw6pkgivf.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Ancient Obsession

Sweet! I pulled mine after all the rain, didn't get em reset for this weeks dry. Maybe after this weekend it'll stay dry fur a bit.


----------



## huntall

Nice pictures!


----------



## Corey J

First red fox! Caught on a dirthole set using an mb550.


----------



## gatrapperboy

Me and my partners catches from last week.


----------



## mr otter

Nice catch!


----------



## huntall

Good catch gatrapper!


----------



## Corey J

Dirt hole set


----------



## shotgunpapa

Hey ya'll i am just starting to trap have some question if you don't  mined first do you sale your pelts if so what is the biggest pelts that sale. and if they sale how would i go about paying taxes on the money   I thank you for your help. i thought about coon & coyote, bob cat we have lot on our hunting club.


----------



## Trapper Glatzer

Shotgun, only the bobcat has some value to those animals you mentioned. Example: 2 years ago Marten were bringing $100, now they are $60. The south has too much heat to get the really nice fur with 2 or 3 layers of guard hair to keep the critters warm from really cold weather. In my opinion, I would make leather out of your nicest animal fur. Eat the beaver just like you do deer, they are very tasty.


----------



## Bullets n Broadheads

Corey J said:


> I do! No point in killing them for me. They don't hurt anything, it's just annoying when they get into your traps.


possums eat ticks, I always turn them loose. If they don't hurt the deer or turkey population, let em go!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Them possums clean out whole nests of eggs,turkey,ducks,quail, whatever. Them and coons are nestst raiders, they kill more turkeys than any coyote.


----------



## cotton top

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Them possums clean out whole nests of eggs,turkey,ducks,quail, whatever. Them and coons are nestst raiders, they kill more turkeys than any coyote.


They sure do alot of damage on ground nesting, also tear up rabbit nest too.


----------

